# Was that monster a Kraken?



## Gnashar_the_orc (Jan 21, 2002)

Is it true that the huge tentacled monster outside the door of Moria is a Kraken? I remember reading somewhere that when the Dwarves mines the Misty Mountains not only did they awaken the Balrog but also they found a great underground lake with a Kraken lurking inside. If it is true, it is way too small for one, as a Kraken was mistaken for island according to Norwegian mythology!


----------



## Galan`Black (Jan 21, 2002)

Hmmm The Watcher of the Entrance of Moria. I am not sure because a kraken is a huge monster and the watcher of moria was inside what looked like a little pond, but even Gandalf said that there are creatures not even Sauron himself know about nor probably Morgoth himself. The kraken probably have been in that lake for tons of decades just waiting for something.


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 21, 2002)

I think it was bigger than a little pond. I think it is stated somewhere that what was once a stream leading away from the mountain had a dam at the far end of it, creating a large lake that filled the valley up to the gate of Moria.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'd have to agree with Thorondor that the pond was fairly substantial in size. But Gnasher, where did you find the information stating the Watcher in the Water was indeed a Kraken? I'd agree the two beasts do resemble each other, but I do not recall reading that the dwarves ever found the Watcher, or that it was refered to as a Kraken. Enlighten me on where you found this info please.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 22, 2002)

I would say it's a fairly large lake. And that the creature came out through some underground passage.

You know, there's a thread in TLOR Book section talking about it right now. It's called 'The Watcher in the Water'.


----------



## Harry_Potter (Jan 23, 2002)

No it was a Krogoth.
An all-powerful Kbot which can annihilate bases and take 12 Bertha shells before dying.

*****edited offensive post*******

---Grond---


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 1, 2002)

*Wait a sec*

Where do you get off calling Elrond gay, the same Elrond that fought against Sauron in the first war against him, the same Elrond that reads the inscriptions on the swords for Thorin and Gandalf, and the same Elrond that calls a council to Rivendale and helps form a fellowship to acompany the ring into Mordor, even thought it doesn't, without it The Ring would not have been destroyed in time, if it would have ever been destroyed. Now Mr. Potter I would check my facts next time before I make such a stupid post as to call Elrond of Rivendale !GAY!


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

no it wasn't a kraken


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

no its not a kraken it is more related to a giant octopus

but it mite be a baby kraken


----------

